
36,000 Verizon workers go on strike - griff1986
http://money.cnn.com/2016/04/13/technology/verizon-strike/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11487742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11487742)

------
jzymbaluk
A family friend works at Verizon, in an office job (I think it's some sort of
finance, but I'm not sure). She is not in the union, and currently not
striking, so she says VZ has her out in the field doing work on towers until
the strike is over. I couldn't believe it, but apparently they have at least
some untrained workers going out in the field up on the poles.

~~~
madcaptenor
I work for AT&T in an office job; a lot of non-union employees got trained
last year in the event of a strike that never happened. This happens every few
years; the WSJ wrote an article on it in 2012
([http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB100014240527023040720045773236...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052702304072004577323690274379410)).
The general consensus was that none of us would actually be able to fix
anything with the amount of training we received; my understanding is that
it's a combination of regulations (we need to be able to say that the network
will keep running in the event of a strike) and a bargaining chip (although to
be honest, if I were the technicians working out there in the field I wouldn't
be scared of us).

------
nraynaud
I'm pretty sure Mexico, the Philippines and the Dominican Republic have a
bigger need for jobs than the US.

~~~
mtbcoder
Are you saying Verizon has a moral responsibility to provide jobs to Mexico,
the Philippines and the DR?

~~~
sonthonax
Verizon has no moral responsibility to provide jobs anywhere.

------
ck2
So not just outsourcing, these are people being imported specifically to
replace workers at domestic call centers for less money?

Who the hell wrote laws to allow that? How can companies claim they cannot
find local workers?

~~~
ae_keji
I don't think this situation is about it, but I've heard of that being done
with a loophole/abuse of the H1B system. Tech jobs will be posted for a
fraction of what they would normally pay, not receive any applications, and
then companies will apply for H1B visas to import low cost tech workers
willing to take on long hours at low pay for the chance to get an American
citizenship.

------
dominotw
original link [http://money.cnn.com/2016/04/13/technology/verizon-
strike/](http://money.cnn.com/2016/04/13/technology/verizon-strike/)

has nothing to do with h1b/disney, numbersusa is anti h1b site.

Also, title is misleading. They are not 'foreign workers' if they are working
in their own country.

~~~
wprapido
numbersusa.com is a pretty openly xenophobic website

~~~
mtbcoder
Their slogan certainly seems to indicate that.

~~~
wprapido
yip. it's as obvious as it could be

